# Everything Lost :(



## grim reaper

Hey Guys, I have accidently ended up loosing EVERYTHING on my PC which means I have lost all of my halloween music, videos, pictures, everything  So my request to you guys is if you can help me by sending me links to all the free sound effects sites ect. you may have. It will save me alot of time and trouble getting everything back if people can help me out with finding sites so I can regain everything I lost.
Thanks In advance


----------



## Hauntiholik

grim reaper said:


> Hey Guys, I have accidently ended up loosing EVERYTHING on my PC which means I have lost all of my halloween music, videos, pictures, everything  So my request to you guys is if you can help me by sending me links to all the free sound effects sites ect. you may have. It will save me alot of time and trouble getting everything back if people can help me out with finding sites so I can regain everything I lost.
> Thanks In advance


I would suggest using the search here for free music links.
Asking other people to do the work and send you links to save you time? Ballsy.


----------



## corey872

Sorry to hear. I can only offer - sometimes 'lost' isn't really 'lost' unless the hard drive is physically destroyed, etc. If you still have the computer, some programs (sometimes even freeware / low cost software) can help recover overwritten / deleted files, etc.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

I do all my sound mixing with stuff from Free Sound Project. Pretty good site.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> I would suggest using the search here for free music links.
> Asking other people to do the work and send you links to save you time? Ballsy.


Oops....I've asked people for websites/links as well...

 but that was when I had poopy search engines & didn't realize that was why I had problems finding things...maybe Grim is just stressed at losing everything & could use a lil hand?


----------



## Ryan Wern

grim reaper said:


> Hey Guys, I have accidently ended up loosing EVERYTHING on my PC which means I have lost all of my halloween music, videos, pictures, everything  So my request to you guys is if you can help me by sending me links to all the free sound effects sites ect. you may have. It will save me alot of time and trouble getting everything back if people can help me out with finding sites so I can regain everything I lost.
> Thanks In advance


Message me with your e-mail and I can send you tons of sound effects and music.


----------



## Dixie

From horrorphilesjukebox: Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## Stinky Pete

Here's a site that I like for sounds http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html
But as Cory said sometimes lost can be recovered. If it's a virus or other malware, I have had luck getting help from http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/and p://majorgeeks.com/
In one really bad case I was able to install the hard drive in another computer as a slave drive and recover the information.

Good luck.


----------



## grim reaper

Hey guys, Thanks so much for your help so far, I really appriciate it.



Hauntiholik said:


> I would suggest using the search here for free music links.
> Asking other people to do the work and send you links to save you time? Ballsy.


Haunti, I'm not being "ballsy" and using you guys to do the work for me. I moved 3 weeks ago and don't have the internet at the moment other than on my mobile. I was aking people for there help so that when I get the internet I can attempt to regain everything I lost. Asking for help with halloween music and such seemed like something you could help with becuase I have yet to try and get back college work, CV's, picture's ECT. It just means when i get round to recovering halloween stuff i can just go to this thread and with the help of everyone get back as much as i lost as quick as i can.

Corey and Stinky Pete i have tried a couple of these to no avail, only managing to regain the odd file amongst alot of corrupt wrong and damaged files, thanks for your help though 

Debbie5 you're right I'm stressed over this and many other personal problems at the moment and just needed a helping hand.

Thanks again to all of you for your help


----------



## halloween71

I lost everything on mine to picture my haunt vids everything so I am working to get mine back also.I will never get my vids back.Here is a good one
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11922&highlight=melty


----------



## Dark Lord

Hey Grim, that sucks & we're here to help each other when we can, I'll send ya a PM link to my main music site, tons of stuff to keep you busy to help rebuild your library !!


----------



## Stinky Pete

Grim-
You haven't told us what happened. Virus? HD crash? Theft? Flood? Tornado???


----------



## Dark Carver

Gore Galore has some really cool samples of their music.
http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------



## kprimm

I sent you A PM, I have no problem helping you out, I would sure feel grateful if it happened to me and someone helped me out. We haunters have to stick together. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## halloween71

kprimm said:


> I sent you A PM, I have no problem helping you out, I would sure feel grateful if it happened to me and someone helped me out. We haunters have to stick together. Hope all works out for you.


That is so how I would feel.


----------



## 7500Blizzard

Everything is still there you just need to find it, unless the drive is completely dead you should be able to re find your info. Let me know if i can help you out it's actually quite easy. This also works for drives that have been re-formatted do to viruses or whatnot.


----------



## RandalB

Dark Carver said:


> Gore Galore has some really cool samples of their music.
> http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


That's some good stuff! Thanks for making me spend more money!!

RandalB


----------



## stagehand1975

I had the whole gore galore library on my hard drive when my computer crashed at the beginning of this year. It was the only Halloween stuff I had on my computer. I have a collection of about 30 different effects cds.


----------



## usafcharger

It's a bit late for this advice, but to prevent this from happening again try using an online backup service, like carbonite or something. Definitely not too expensive and will save a lot of time if this happens again.


----------

